# Cost for having boat painted/gel coated



## NBbasser (Jun 29, 2004)

A friend of mine is looking at having the sides of his 22ft boat re-painted and gelcoated. He wants to change colors, but has not been able to get any qoutes.
Has anyone had this done that would give a ball park price for having this done?
1K? 2K? 5K?
Secondly anyone know anyone in the Austin area, or even San Antonio that could do it?


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a friend here in Bryan that needs his bass boat redone, the cheapest quote was 3500 bucks, the gelcoat is the expensive part, 2500 bucks just for coat, might wanna talk him into a vinyl wrap if it must be repainted or another color.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Just have the sides painted - not gelcoated. It will last many many years and cost a lot less. 

Had a friend who painted the sides of his Maycraft 210 and it was around $1k out the door.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

PAINT IS NOT VERY DURABLE, GELCOAT IS STOUTER


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

look at the Interlux paint website


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I had a quote on gelcoat for a 22' boat about 3 years ago. It was $2700.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

redfishandy said:


> PAINT IS NOT VERY DURABLE, GELCOAT IS STOUTER


Really???

Sure gelcoat is stouter, but disagree on the paint durability comment - paint is VERY durable. Many big offshore boats and Yachts are painted... Key is the prep work, just like any paint job.

Awlgrip (AKA Awlcraft) is typically used on multi million dollar boats because it's flexible and it lasts. Names like Chris-Craft, Contender, Burger, Christensen....


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

For paint, most good auto paint places can do it with a two part poly. Imron, for example.


----------



## NBbasser (Jun 29, 2004)

What happens when oxidation sets in on painted boats instead of gelcoated? You can't take any layers off during waxing. Is there a nice thick clear coat or something that goes over the paint?


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

rocks , pulling boat down the highway REELWORK come take a look at my boat


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Skip's Paint and Body has painted a few boats. Did a bad arse set of ghost flames on Mark Otto's Haynie HO last year and a year later it's still holding up better than expected. He's located on the east side of SA and his number is 210-648-4318. I can tell you he ain't cheap but he is probably the best paint man in the area. Good luck.

Mike


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*Here is a link to mine. Auto paint will work.....*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=306045



NBbasser said:


> A friend of mine is looking at having the sides of his 22ft boat re-painted and gelcoated. He wants to change colors, but has not been able to get any qoutes.
> Has anyone had this done that would give a ball park price for having this done?
> 1K? 2K? 5K?
> Secondly anyone know anyone in the Austin area, or even San Antonio that could do it?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

redfishandy said:


> rocks , pulling boat down the highway REELWORK come take a look at my boat


Ouch.... OK, I hear ya but rocks can/will damage about anything (including Gelcoat). Had a few rock dings on my last boat too... Think when you paint there is typically a color (i.e. not white) and the knicks and dings are also more noticeable.

Like you, my next boat will have a dark side (no, not star wars). I'm probably gonna get one of those goofy looking truck sweeps that mount to the receiver hitch for when I tow.

Have you ever tried one of those and if so, what was your experience?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Imron ever seen a oxidized Foutain


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Most Sea Tow boats are painted with Awlgrip and two of mine are. This stuff is amazing. We hit something like a dock or throw a shackle it takes it pretty well. I have wraps on two boats and it sucks, but its easy to repair and half the cost of paint.

I just got a quote to regelcoat a 22 whaler inside and out. It was around $4000 and said it would take a month or two to finish it.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a 21 tran cat and I recieved a verbal estimate between $5,000-6,000 bucks. That idea got scrapped pretty quick. This was to change gel coat colors on bottom and the sides. I was told that to perform properly that the boat would have to flipped upside down, therefore have to be almost completely unrigged (engine, aluminum, etc.). Not saying this is the right or wrong way but this is what "Tran" told me how they would do it.


----------

